# ارجو المساعدة في موضوع صناعة سلاح من موجات الميكرو ويف



## husseen (7 فبراير 2009)

بناء اجهزه تشويش الكترونيه
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هنا ستجدون طرق التشويش على الرادارات و الطائرات .. و هذا الكلام منقول
عن الأخ ibn_shwekey و هو من إكتشف و كتب هذا الكلام و هو أحد أعضاء فتح
الذين تدربوا في خارج فلسطين على الإتصالات العسكرية ... نسأل الله ان يهديه
و أن يحفظه من مكر الماكرين و أعداء الله و الدين..

مولد موجات التردد العالي واستخداماته
بسم الله

اخواني
اخبرني صديق بانه هناك اخوه من المقاتلين ومن على احدى الفضائيات يسئلون
عن كيفيه التشويش على الطائرات الاسرائيليه التي هيه بدون طيار؟

انا ممكن اشرح لكل المهتمين بهيك امور كيف يمكن التشويش على ايه اجهزه
كهربائيه على الاطلاق مهما كانت معقده ومحصنه

الفكره بسيطه ولكن تفعيلها ليس ببسيط حيث ان الخطر قوي جدا لو حاولنا
بدون علم في الاليكترونيكس

السؤا ل كيف يمكن لي بناه جهاز يصدر موجات لاسلكيه يمكنه التاثير او
التشويش على اي جهاز اخر يعمل بالكهرباء ؟ الامكانيه موجوده وهيه تقريبا
رخيصه ايضا الى وهيه جهاز الطبخ الميكرووايف

معلومات عن هاذا الجهاز
يعمل هذا الجهاز على تسخين المواد عن طريق قذفها بموجات لاسلكيه فائقه في
شدتها وتصل الى 3800 واط وبذبذبه 2455MHz مع العلم ان قدره الارسال لدى
الخلوي لا تزيد عن 2 واط فقط و1800 ميغا هيرتز وهاذا فقط للمقارنه اذا
جهاز توليد لهذه الموجات التي اذا كان قدرتها كافيه يعني بالكيلو واط
تكون قادره وبدون شك على التشويش بل ايقاف عمل جميع الاجهزه الكهربائيه
والي طائرات الاستطلاع من ضمنها حيث انه اصطدام هذه الموجات بالرقائق
السيليزيوم (اي سي) او اسلاك الكهرباء العاديه يغير من التردد لهاذا
التيار ونحن نعلم ان اتردد العادي 50 هيرتز وان جميع الاجهزه الكهربائيه
لا تعمل الى اذا توفر هذا الشرط وهو ال50 هيرتز ولكن عندما تصطدم به
الموجات ذات التردد والقوه العاليتين فانه يختل هاذا التردد وتتوقف هذه
الاجهزه عن العمل
اقرا على ايه جهاز سوا راديو -تلفزيون-تلاجه-غساله او اي جهاز كهربائي
سترى انه من شروط تشغيل الجهاز كم عدد الفولت يعني شده التيار وكذالك
فرق الجهد امبير والتردد وهو دائما 50-60 هيرتز

اذا الخطوه الاولى محلوله اى انا وجدنا جهاز لتوليد هاذه الموجات عاليه
التردد والطاقه ولكن تبقى مشكله مهمه وهيه السيطره على هذه الموجات
الخطيره على الكائنات الحيه ايضا وايضا عمليه توجيه هذه الموجات الى
الهدف المطلوب ويكون المستخدم بامان؟
قوانين الفيزياء تقول انه الموجات الاسلكيه خواصها وسلوكها متل الضوء
المرئي وبهذا بامكاننا عن طريق العدسات العاديه ايضا تكثيفها او التاثير
على مسارها وفي طبعا طرق اعقد من هيك الي هيه عن طريق المجال المغناطيسي
اعتقد انه الفكره واضحه

اخي العزيز
اعني ان هذه الموجات ترددها هو 2.8 GHz وعند اصتدامها باي جهاز يعمل
بالكهرباء او ايه سلك او ماده ناقله للتيار فانه يتولد تيار جديد يحمل
نفس تردد الموجات فيتوقف الجهاز عن العمل
انا ساكمل الموضوع بالتفصيل ولاكن بدي ارفق صور توضيحه وش عارف كيف فهذا
ضروري


اذا نحنا عرفنا كيف يمكننا الحصول على جهاز بامكانه توليد موجات
كهومغناطيسيه وبشده تصل الى 3,8 كيلو واط وهذه الخطوه الاولى
والان نتعرف على اجزاء هذا الجهاز لنتمكن من تحويله الى سلاح خطير جدا في
بعض الحالات حيث يمكن استخدامه ايضا ضد الجنود حيث ان التعرض لهذه الاشعه
له تاثير خطير على العين البشريهفالتعرض لهذه الاشعه تلف الشبكيه ويسبب
لعما الدائم وكذالك تسبب هذه الاشعه حروق تحت جلديه وايضا العقم وخاصه
للرجال هذا كله ان لم تكن الاشعه قوتها تزيد عن 34 كيلو واط وان زادت
فانها تكون قاتله لمسافات معينه وخاصه اذا تم تكثيفها عن طريق العدسات
او المجال المغناطيسي

ساشرح كيفيه عمل اهم قطعه في هاذا الجهاز وهيه الماكنترون

في الشكل 5 في الصوره توضيح لمبدا عمل هذه القطعه المهمه وعملها هو
تسريع سيل الالكترنات المندع من الكاتوده لتم قذفها في الهواء لتصبح
بوسترونن اي موجات كهرومغناطيسيه وفي الشكل 1و2و3و4 نرى عمليه تشريح
لهاذه القطعه ونرى ان لها 8 غرف صغيره وتحتوي على مغناطيس قوي جدا
وساشبه ما يحدث داخل هذه القطعه بما يحدث داخل الشبابه او السوفريه تاعت
حكم المباريات اي انه يمر الهواء المسرع على القطعه الرقيقه داخل
الشبابه لتبدا الاخيره بالاهتزاز ليهتز جسم الشبابه ليحدث الصفير المطلوب
وماما في الماكنترون يمر السيل من الالكترونات القادم من الكاتوده في
الغرفه الاولى فيتم حرفه عن مساره عن طريق المغناطيس في مسار دائري
للغرفه الي بعديها وهكذا فتلتطم الالكترونات في الغرف اثناء دورانها بقطب
الانودي لتحدث ترددات عاليه وبفعل التسارع المكتسب من الدوران تنطلق في
الهواء لتصبح موجات كهرومغناطيسيه بتردد معين وشده تحسب بالواط لانه لو
التطمت هذه الموجات بجسم ناقل للتيار الكهربائي ستعود الى طبيعتها اي
سيل من الالكترونات ولكن التردد لهاذا التيار الناتج يختلف عن التردد
للتيار العادي لى احنا بنستخدمه وكون طبعا عالي جدا بحيث انه جميع
الاجهزه الكهربائيه الي بنستخدمها لا تعمل بهاذا النوع من التيار اي ان
هذه الموجات بطاقتها العاليه وترددها العالي عند وصولها للاجهزه تحدث
تيار كهربائي يختلط بالتيار الساري داخل هذه الاجهزه ولكن التردد الي هوه
50-60 هيرتز يصبح اعلى من ذالك فيتوقف الجهاز عن عمله كليا او جزئيا
وهاذا ما يسمى بالشويش الالكتروني
ولكن لعمل سلاح من هيك جهاز بلزمنا عمل خطوات تانه والاولى عمليه تحوير
الجاز وتقويته ليصل الى 120 كيلو واط وهذا بامكانه ان يوقف كافه عمل
الاجهزه لطائره الاستطلاع حتى لو كانت محصنه ضد الموجات الاسلكيه عاليه
التردد
وكيفيه تحوير الجهاز هذا عمل يتوقف على الامكانيت الموجوده بطرفكم وعلى
الشخص الي بيعلم بهذا الموضوع ونصح عمل الجهاز على شكل مدفع اي فيه يكون
اسطوانه كسبطانه يعني وداخلها العدسات لعمليه تكثيف الموجات وتوجيها على
شكل حزمه وفي المره القادمه اوضع عمليه تصميم المضخم للموجات لرفع شدتها
من 3800 واط الى 120000 واط


----------



## المهندس محمد داود (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع المهم 
لكن انا مش شايف صور؟؟؟
ضروري تفعيل الموضوع


----------



## husseen (8 فبراير 2009)

*الفكرة*

اخواني انا لدي الفكرة نظريا 
كما هي موضحة 
فالرجاء نحن بحاجة لعلم الجميع وخبراتهم ومجهودهم للتوصل لكيفة ترجمة
هذا على ارض الواقع بافضل الاشكال
واكثرها نجاحا في ظل الامكانيات المحدودة
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## m.n.a.k (4 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة أخواني ارجوكوم ممن عنده اي معلومات تفصيلية مع المخططات لعمل سلاح من موجات الميكرو ويف بهدف الاستفادة منه في ضرب اليهود اعدائنا واعداء سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ودعم المقاومة في فلسطين وافغانستان والمسلمين اجمعين انا صنعت جهاز ووضعت الصممام عوضا عن ابرة الصحن اللاقط ((الديجتال)) من اجل تركيز الاشعة وبثها بواسطة انعكاسها عن الصحن ولاكن الاشعة الناتجة عن الانعكاس ضعيفة ارجو المساعدة في تقوية الموجه لتوجيهها الى الطائرات او الصواريخ وشكرا لكم


----------



## hema777777 (10 يونيو 2011)

مشكور شكرا جدا هذا الموضوع جيد جدا


----------



## ensio_memo (7 يوليو 2011)

انا عندي امكانية تصميم جهاز يعمل بقدره اعلى مما ذكرتم في كلامكم وقد سبق وان قمنا بتجريبه في العراق ونجح ولا اعلم السبب الرئيسي لعدم تصنيعة بكميات كبيره او اعداد مناسبة وقد قام باسقاط طائره في اجواء بغداد نوع f18 
و تم احتجاز الطيار الامريكي وعرضة على شاشات الفضائيات عام 2003 ولكننا في ذلك الوقت لم نعتمد هذه الاساليب البدائية في وجية الموجات والتي تبلغ سرعتها سرعة الضوء نفسة بل هناك طريقة اخرى ومعقده بعض الشي تغنيك عن موجات المايكرو التي تم تجربتها في العراق وقد اثبتت عدم الفائدة منها لان الطائرات من حيث التصنيع تعكس الاشعة والموجه القادمة فتعود او تنحرف هذا ان استطعتم ارسالها بدقة دون التشتت . لا يوجد سوى طريقة واحده فقط 
وهي ملك لعقول عراقية وحقوقها محفوظة لعدم تصنيع ما هو مضاد من قبل العدو . لان المقاومه العراقية قد اذهلت قوات التحالف من كل النواحي لقد قامت مجموعة من العراقيين بختراق برنامج طائرة التجسس التي تعمل بدون طيار و انزالها بتكلفة لا تتجاوز 30 دولار . بل وسرقة كل ما قامت بتصويره منذ انطلاقها من قاعدة مطار بغداد الدولي والذي توجد فية قاعدة امريكية . ولكن رجال السنة من اهل العراق هم من يقاتل الى يومنا بعقولهم وسواعدهم . واحب ان اقول للاخ الذي ويود ان يدعم المقاومة اذكر اسم العراق الذي كان يدافع عن فلسطين وجرى ما جرى له بسبب موفقة من القضية الفلسطينية وبعد ان ذكرت افغانستان نسيت العراق مجدداً . في الختام ما تبحثون عنه هو لدى العراقيين الذي هم يعملون في المقاومة العراقية من اتباع سنة رسول الله . ولكن ليس موجات المايكرو بل يوجد ما هو افضل . مع تحياتي .


----------



## سعــــد ss (8 يوليو 2011)

> وهي ملك لعقول عراقية وحقوقها محفوظة لعدم تصنيع ما هو مضاد من قبل العدو . لان المقاومه العراقية قد اذهلت قوات التحالف من كل النواحي لقد قامت مجموعة من العراقيين بختراق برنامج طائرة التجسس التي تعمل بدون طيار و انزالها بتكلفة لا تتجاوز 30 دولار . بل وسرقة كل ما قامت بتصويره منذ انطلاقها من قاعدة مطار بغداد الدولي والذي توجد فية قاعدة امريكية . ولكن رجال السنة من اهل العراق هم من يقاتل الى يومنا بعقولهم وسواعدهم . واحب ان اقول للاخ الذي ويود ان يدعم المقاومة اذكر اسم العراق الذي كان يدافع عن فلسطين وجرى ما جرى له بسبب موفقة من القضية الفلسطينية وبعد ان ذكرت افغانستان نسيت العراق مجدداً . في الختام ما تبحثون عنه هو لدى العراقيين الذي هم يعملون في المقاومة العراقية من اتباع سنة رسول الله . ولكن ليس موجات المايكرو بل يوجد ما هو افضل . مع تحياتي .


 
المنتدى علمي 
ورجاء لاتهذي بما لاتعرف ولاتأتي بمعلومات خطأ
لو تملك المقاومة العراقية هذه التكنولوجيا لكان حررت العراق ليس استنقاصا منهم وانم هم منا ونحن منهم فلاداعي لان ننفخ انفسنا . 
فالرجاء الابتعاد عن التضخيم الذي لافائدة منه . لانضحك على انفسنا . 
لم يتم انزال الطائرات بواسطة برنامج 
وانما هناك برنامج اسمه (سكاي غرابر) يلقط اي ملفات ميديا او موسيقى مرسلة عبر الاقمار الصناعية (نت) .
والمقاومة العراقية استفادت منه في تشغيله ولقط ملفات الفيديو التي صورتها الطائرات لانها ترسل الفيديو عن طريق الاقمار الصناعية .


----------



## لطف ب (23 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا على الموقع والموضوع ولكن لماذا لايوجد صور


----------



## لطف ب (23 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## لطف ب (23 أغسطس 2012)

الموضوع علمي وشيق ولكن ينقصه الصور التوضيحية


----------



## qqqwww111 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

هل يمكن زيادة مدى الموجات بعدسة مقعرة؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

